# What type of tear-off tool do you prefer



## primeroofing (Oct 31, 2008)

Just curious as to what most of you guys are using for tear-offs. I prefer shovel and fork depending on type of shingle. Ive been looked at oddly more than once when I hop in with guys to tear off with a fork or shovel.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

A 4 tine pitch fork is the most popular with my guys.

Ed


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Shingle eaters are the best


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Depends what you are tearing off. I find pitch forks to be the quickest for removing shingles. Then come back with one of those home depot tear off tools with the teeth for popping out all the nails very very quickly.

For tearing off low slope it's a cutter and a wheelbarrow, and sometimes an axe for flashings.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

I use a shin-go. it has the little teeth and its great for pulling up nails. and it doesnt put alot of stress on your back.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

"I use a shin-go." Me too.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

WE STARTED 30+ YEARS AGO WITH FLAT BOTTOMED GARDEN SPADES,moved to the shingle eaters,after getting used to them ,won`t switch back,we prefer to remove shingles and nails at the same time,so we don`t have to go over the same area twice,just sweep,and waterproof it in


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

shingle eater is hands down the very best. I have tried them all.


----------



## Mattp (Nov 30, 2008)

I have always used a four tine pitchfork. I've wanted to try some of the other tools you guys are talking.Most roofs we tear off have 2 layers or 3 layer with shakes. So my question is how effective are these tools on multi layers.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

THE SHINGLE EATER IS GREAT WITH ASPHALT,AND WORKS WELL ON SHAKES FROM THE BOTTOM UP,ON SHAKES ON SLATS/PURLINS WE USUALLY USE A HAMMER between the slats,the pitchfork tends to break more slats which we don`t want,because typically we sheathe over the slats with 1/2" ply,without them minimum would be 3/4"+ considering how some of the old rafters are spaced


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

The Roofing God said:


> Shingle eaters are the best


*Amen to that!*


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

The Roofing God said:


> THE SHINGLE EATER IS GREAT WITH ASPHALT,AND WORKS WELL ON SHAKES FROM THE BOTTOM UP,ON SHAKES ON SLATS/PURLINS WE USUALLY USE A HAMMER between the slats,the pitchfork tends to break more slats which we don`t want,because typically we sheathe over the slats with 1/2" ply,without them minimum would be 3/4"+ considering how some of the old rafters are spaced


 
For shakes, I find it way faster to use the claw of a hammer and to rip them from the side. 

For slates, I use a flat shover and what I do is to slide the shovel under the side of the slate and twist it popping the slate off. I do this in rapid succession going down the line and can stay in one place while picking off the rows next to me.

Tiles, similar to shakes...pop them off with my hammer. 

For flat roof tear offs, my favorite "tools" are LABORERS!

:lol:


----------



## roofbutcher (Sep 16, 2009)

primeroofing said:


> Just curious as to what most of you guys are using for tear-offs. I prefer shovel and fork depending on type of shingle. Ive been looked at oddly more than once when I hop in with guys to tear off with a fork or shovel.


*Shingle Eater* is one of if not _the_ first specialized tear off tools, and is still the most rugged of the bunch. Shingle Eater favors the open, smooth-deck walkables and in the right hands will be very tough to beat under those conditions. However, the very features that give it the performance in ideal conditions make it cumbersome under less than perfect conditions.


*AJC’s* *Shin-go* is an excellent all-‘rounder. It has decent thrust, enough lift to pull a spike, and the deep gullets will pull some of the more ornery nails. Great for salvaging flashings.


*Roofers’ spade* is just a square shovel with teeth and fulcrum added. The low working angle gives it excellent reach and thrust. It is one of the lightest options and has a low rate of fatigue for its operator.


*Roof Bully*, home depot’s red-handled stripper is very economical and works well on stapled shingles. The mild steel is short-lived, but the dull blade will ride over some of the rougher deck. It also features a square heel, which is handy for bent over nails and stubble.


*Shin-dig* (and wipr-do) is another dull-bladed shovel, which is nice on the rougher decks, but can have trouble getting under the material. It features a reverse blade, which is handy for bent away nails. It also has a good striking surface, which is very nice for tightening loose boards and pounding down stubble. An excellent choice when in rougher conditions.


*Pitchfork*, or more accurately dung fork, was made to penetrate material which isn’t easily shoveled. This has great appeal as a tear off tool because it reduces tedium, particularly under adverse conditions. It’s obvious downside is that the nails need be dealt with in a separate operation. In order to show an advantage in productivity over a shovel-type tool, a fork needs to cover the area at a tremendous rate of speed.


*Stripping irons* benefit from lessons learned from all of the above and yet are based on a completely different operating principle. Virtually all other strippers use lever-action to free the shingles from the surface, whereas stripping irons use wedge-action to get consistent long strokes on rough deck. Their major drawback is the learning curve presented by these unique concepts.


----------



## RoofingSafety (Oct 5, 2009)

The Red Ripper has the "power to play rough all day" Rip shingles and peel nails in seconds, save 30% on labour and reduce back strain. Only $60 for a shingle removal tool that will get the job done quickly and efficiently. http://www.roofersworld.com/redripper.htm


----------



## roofbutcher (Sep 16, 2009)

RoofingSafety said:


> The Red Ripper has the "power to play rough all day" Rip shingles and peel nails in seconds, save 30% on labour and reduce back strain. Only $60 for a shingle removal tool that will get the job done quickly and efficiently. [URL="http://www.roofersworld.com/redripper.htm"]http://www.roofersworld.com/redripper.htm[/URL]


Not a bad looking shovel, your Red Ripper. I like the picket-fence teeth, they’ll work very well. I also like the reverse-blade and striking surface, they will get you through much adversity. It also looks wonderfully lightweight.


All it needs to be a great ripper is a reduced working angle, somewhere around 12-15 degrees. I don’t mean to hack on your tool because it does have the best features of all the shovels I’ve tried, so please, bear with me.


Firstly, the most overlooked fact when designing these rippers is that most of the effort is expended on the thrust (slam) and NOT on the lift (pry). With a steep angle like that, you can’t get your full body behind the tool, so the arms and upper body (back) tire quickly. Secondly, the lower angle will provide more REACH, which is very handy on a steep-staged roof. Third, the reduced angle will make both your reverse-blade and your striking surface more effective. Lastly, the suggested angle will make your tool one-handable for even more reach and great videos of guys running dual rippers!


Keep your fulcrum as close to the forward cutting edge as possible, leaving just enough lift to barely pull a spike. This will minimize effort on the pry and maximize sweet spot. Your current pattern looks pretty good on this.


For $60, I’m assuming it’s a tempered steel blade so it’s performance will last more than just a few roofs. You can go about 50 points of carbon without running into welding issues.


Yeah I know, you gotta change your tooling, but fix that angle and you’ll have the best performance of all the many shovels on the market. I’ve been through it on my rippers, and can tell you that it’s well worth it.


Good luck to you on your ripper. Hope to see you around.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Ran into a Lowe's for some stuff and came across this Kobalt Shingle Remover.

When I looked at in detail, it was identical to a Shingle Eater only it had a bar welded into it across the top (like a bicycle handlebar) with foam grips and a hump bar in the center with a placing for your foot 3/4's of the way down. 

It was black and branded as a Kobalt, but it was a Shingle Eater.

I picked it up and took it on the job and it was just as much a revelation as The Shingle Eater was when I first used it. It was a little heavier, but you didn't lift it to work it...you simple slid it under the work and pushed down with both hands. It was so much easier and I could rip up 4 shingles at the same time in one push (1 layer).

If any of you guys come across one in any Lowe's, trust me, it's worth the $39. I payed for it! 

That's right...just $39. for a Shingle Eater on Steroids!

I'm trying to get a pic of it...when I do, I'll post.

Trust me boys, get it!


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Got a pic!


----------



## tridentroofing (Oct 1, 2009)

still try for the asphalt shingles.....


----------



## hellbilly (Jun 29, 2009)

RoofingSafety said:


> The Red Ripper has the "power to play rough all day" Rip shingles and peel nails in seconds, save 30% on labour and reduce back strain. Only $60 for a shingle removal tool that will get the job done quickly and efficiently. http://www.roofersworld.com/redripper.htm


 
Best i have found, have been using them for about 7 years


----------



## RoofingSafety (Oct 5, 2009)

*Red Ripper Power*



hellbilly said:


> Best i have found, have been using them for about 7 years


Billy,
We love receiving customer feedback on our products. The Red Ripper has become a huge hit in the USA in the past few years. We now have several reps that will help make the product more dispersed.

Would you mind sharing what you like best about the tool? Have you seen or used any of our other roofing tools? www.roofersworld.com


----------



## hellbilly (Jun 29, 2009)

It dosn't tear the shingles into tiny bits like other shovels. And the deeper teeth dont slip off nails when prying them up as easy as other shovels. I have used other shovels that do work good bub are a lot heavier then the rippers.


----------



## hellbilly (Jun 29, 2009)

And the head angle is very good on them so a lot less bending way over to pry. I have not seen you other tools There are only a few places in the area that carry the rippers


----------



## acc (Nov 17, 2009)

shingle eater works for us


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*4 Prong potato fork.*

I like the four prong potato fork to remove the shingles, then we come back with the shingle eater to get the nails.


----------



## acc (Nov 17, 2009)

We found shingle eaters are the best for shingles so we can remove nails as we go save you from coming back, we use wood forks for wood shakes.


----------



## roofbutcher (Sep 16, 2009)

flashingmaster56 said:


> I like the four prong potato fork to remove the shingles, then we come back with the shingle eater to get the nails.


If you like the potato fork, it might be worth taking a look at Razor Bar. Not limited by tooth length, it has infinite penetration for long strokes on rough deck. Its tempered steel teeth tend to self-sharpen and will deliver high performance for many tear off jobs.

Nice looking brake btw.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

acc said:


> We found shingle eaters are the best for shingles so we can remove nails as we go save you from coming back, we use wood forks for wood shakes.


 I hate using them for tearing off shingles personally. Yes it seems like less work so you don't have to go back and pull nails, but I find we tear off more per push with the pitch forks and it's not at all that time consuming to follow with the eater to get the nails. Nothing's worse than constantly smacking the nails with the eater when you're trying to rip.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I use a flat garden spade and then go back over the area with a claw hammer to pull the nails. I want something better for the wood shingle tear offs, most of them here are fixed with narrow crown staples which are a pain to remove from the battens after the shingles are off. I use a cats paw for this which works but isn't ideal, slips off the staples too easy and frequently sends them flying all over resulting in a big cleanup that at times includes the neighbours properties!
Any recommendations? Anything I get will have to come from the US as they're not available here in NZ.


----------



## roofbutcher (Sep 16, 2009)

MGP Roofing said:


> I use a flat garden spade and then go back over the area with a claw hammer to pull the nails. I want something better for the wood shingle tear offs, most of them here are fixed with narrow crown staples which are a pain to remove from the battens after the shingles are off. I use a cats paw for this which works but isn't ideal, slips off the staples too easy and frequently sends them flying all over resulting in a big cleanup that at times includes the neighbours properties!
> Any recommendations? Anything I get will have to come from the US as they're not available here in NZ.


Wooden shingle stapled to slat, Hmmm...

Provided that the slats were at least 3 1/2 inches wide, I'd pull out the power stripper. Those staple jobs can be pretty tough depending on the specifics.

The staples will still need to be dealt with. A (welder's) grinder will make short work of them, but may pose a fire hazard. Be careful. I usually use either end-nips, or just bend them over with a hammer, depending on who's looking :whistling:


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Only use pitch forks. It's tough to find thin wide tines but now we just buy them and put them on the grinder before they gon the roof.

I wished you could still get the good ones.

I have toothy shovels too. They work great for pulling nails. As far as ripping shingles? Way slower than a pitch fork!


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

The Roofing God said:


> Shingle eaters are the best



Yes, Shingle Eaters are the best and it is especially designed to remove asphalt shingles, cedar shakes, and underlayments from roofs with the least amount of stress on your back.


----------



## roofbutcher (Sep 16, 2009)

jimsonburg said:


> Yes, Shingle Eaters are the best and it is especially designed to remove asphalt shingles, cedar shakes, and underlayments from roofs with the least amount of stress on your back.


Shingle Eater has its day and is certainly rugged enough, but in shake? No way. Try pulling those 5s with those coarse teeth or slamming through them with that steep angle and narrow sweet spot and it won’t be a fun morning.


Shin-dig or Shingo are far more effective in shake, with even better results after having done this.


----------



## roofbutcher (Sep 16, 2009)

dougger222 said:


> Only use pitch forks. It's tough to find thin wide tines but now we just buy them and put them on the grinder before they gon the roof.
> 
> I wished you could still get the good ones.
> 
> I have toothy shovels too. They work great for pulling nails. As far as ripping shingles? Way slower than a pitch fork!


Tines that are thin AND wide? I have either maximized that concept, or went totally opposite, not sure which.


Anyhow, If you like the forks, it may be worth your while to have a look at this thing. It gives *long strokes* on *rough deck*, and has several cool tricks for dealing with the debris.

The "good ones" may be gone, but perhaps now you can get better ones. It took over twenty years practice to get the tool running just right. It would be nice to see some of my fellow roofers benefit from those lessons.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

This pic gives you some idea of what i'm up against. Battens are 2" wide.


----------



## roofbutcher (Sep 16, 2009)

MGP Roofing said:


> This pic gives you some idea of what i'm up against. Battens are 2" wide.


Those narrow battens look tough for a fork, not enough surface to ride on. My first choice ripping that one would be Shin-dig. Second would be Shingo.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

aND i WOULD USE A SHINGLE EATER FROM THE BOTTOM UP.WHICH PULLS SEVERAL COURSES AT ONCE WITH THE NAILS,AND ANY STRAGGLERS WOULD BE ELIMINATED WITH MY 20 OZ. estwing hammer---but what do I know,only been doing this for over 30 years,and I don`t sell tools like some here seem to-but just so you kinow the very best tear off tools cannot be purchased,as they are 
"Will,And Determination"
and not for nothing,but I went to help a friend in Indiana,they used shingos,and I of course brought my shingle eaters--before long the guys were asking if I had more,and yes a few of them used the shingle eaters,Asked if they liked them ,they said HELL YES,Why don`t you use them?,,because these are what the boss buys


----------



## acc (Nov 17, 2009)

"THE ROOFING GOD"

{ so you kinow the very best tear off tools cannot be purchased,as they are 
"Will,And Determination" }



my words exactly.......:thumbup:


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

red rippers for years


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

red rippers mostly, on cedar tears we use a leaf spring from a vehicle weld a handle on it and slide it between the strapping and lift the spring does all the work, works like a charm when ya figure it out..:thumbup:


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

Interloc said:


> red rippers mostly, on cedar tears we use a leaf spring from a vehicle weld a handle on it and slide it between the strapping and lift the spring does all the work, works like a charm when ya figure it out..:thumbup:


that woprks great have used them before


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shin-Dig


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

SWIM of course :laughing:

Seriously ... they've got a shovel at one of our suppliers with a straight, long fiberglass handle. I don't like the T handles, or metal handles because of impact - goes straight to the elbow and I'm not 20 anymore. That, and a pitch fork.

Thankfully, I don't own either, most of my "tear off" is done with a wonder bar :laughing:


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Someone else.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

vtroofing said:


> Someone else.


The best tear off tool ever invented!


----------



## apkole (Oct 31, 2008)

We use a couple of AJC Shingo wooden handle tools with college students attached.


----------



## roofingbysimon (Feb 4, 2012)

AJC Shingo is the Best


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

The shin-go with fiberglass handle. I have 2 of the shortys as well, handy little buggers.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

I am a fan of the shingle eaters.


----------



## WeatherPro (Apr 19, 2012)

I bought two razor bars from my old boss and love them. I'll be buying more in the future! You'll break a sweat but they are so fast it's worth it.


----------



## pro exteriors (Feb 19, 2012)

The Roofing God said:


> Shingle eaters are the best


I agree the shingle eaters are the best we've been using them for years. They tend to wear out fairly quickly, has anyone had any luck resharpening the teeth back to a point? when they get worn out the tips of the teeth get flat and it hits the nail and stops instead of the nail sliding in between the teeth so you can pull it out.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

We use the same angle grinder we use for cutting our reglets, but change to a metal blade, sharpen, works ok. Soft Chinese steel = disposable tools.


----------



## FL Roofer (Nov 5, 2012)

I use Shin Gos and Red Rippers. I like the Shin Gos because I can replace the teeth part and the angled part that is rubbing across the roof. I've had them in metal, wood, and fiberglass and they last from longest to shortest in that order. The metal are a little heavy and the wood ones are perfect.

Most of my guys seem to like the Red Ripper. They're great when they're new and nice and light. My one complaint is when you wear them out, I either have to grind new teeth out or just buy a new one. I guess most are like that if you can't replace the teeth portion of it.


----------



## STACONST (Jan 1, 2013)

the very best tear off tools cannot be purchased,as they are 
"Will,And Determination"

Exactly! Very well put!


----------



## Sambeiler (Mar 20, 2013)

The shin-go is what iv'e had the best experience with. The fiberglass hand makes it lightweight yet fairly strong and durable. For multiple layer tear-offs the "shingle hog" is an awesome air powered tear-off tool. You can check it out at www.theshinglehog.com. It work pretty well for one layer roofs as well. 

Like anything though a tear-off bar only works as good as the guy who is using it.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

For one or more layer comp.shingle roofs, one of these;http://compare.ebay.com/like/150812709222?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar.
For wood shakes, a four tine garden fork. Like this;http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3107746&cagpspn=pla


----------



## lukkychucky (May 14, 2012)

Depends on multiple factors. The main ones being the condition of the existing shingles, number of layers, time of year ( temperature ), type of decking ( plywood or planks )., length of nails used on last install, etc. In the winter, on a 1-layer tear off I prefer the regular old flat bottom spade shovels. They dont tear up the shingles allowing me to tear off the roof neatly and take up all the nails along the way with most of the nails staying in the shingles helping with the nails on the ground problem. In the summer i like to start at the bottom and pull the shingles up in big chunks by hand if possible and then come back and beat the nails down or pull them out with the teeth style newer tear off tool. If that doesn't work well then I will use TWO 4 prong pitch forks, starting at the ridge and getting underneath the old felt paper. On a multi-layer sometimes i tear off all layers at once and other times one layer at a time depending on how it comes off. If doing 1 layer at a time i use the teeth shovels to remove the nails after removing the top layer or else the next layer wont come off worth a poop! Tearing off is only half the battle with clean up being the other half. Every time i tear off a roof and upon finishing a side look back and see no trash on the roof or ground and no nails sticking up I just smile and holler SHINGLES boys!!! :whistling:


----------



## AmericanCustomContractors (Aug 5, 2013)

could be useful for some applications...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c75tZzRkD9I


----------



## OldPro (Nov 11, 2013)

Ed the Roofer said:


> A 4 tine pitch fork is the most popular with my guys.
> 
> Ed


Agreed. Same here.


----------



## nancy421 (Feb 17, 2014)

*RE*

I have used Shingle eaters, 4 tine pitch fork and shin-go. All three tools are quite good tear-off tools but shin-go is best for pulling nails. You should go for it.


----------



## stundon (Jun 18, 2015)

*Yes*



2ndGen said:


> Ran into a Lowe's for some stuff and came across this Kobalt Shingle Remover.
> 
> When I looked at in detail, it was identical to a Shingle Eater only it had a bar welded into it across the top (like a bicycle handlebar) with foam grips and a hump bar in the center with a placing for your foot 3/4's of the way down.
> 
> ...


I JUST got back from lowes, they dont carry them anymore and cant order them.......seriously need to find a place that carries them. Bought 3 of them 7 years ago and they all dissapeared. Just got back into roofing after being off for 5 years and MUST find these shovels.


----------

